# Too big to start out



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

I am upgrading one of my fresh tank 75 to 125 gallons. I will be moving my black knife fish into the 75 gl. That will leave me with a 40 gl long 48 x12 x 16”. 

I am thinking about using it for saltwater. I have never had a salt tank before and I wondering if these dimensions work. I am also concerned that it is too big for a first time salt tank.

I won’t be doing anything until the end of the spring or early summer so I am in no rush.

Thanks

Judi


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

hi there, I'm not an expert in Saltwater by no means but the 1st thing you need to decide before you think about equipment, fish etc is what type of saltwater tank do you want to go with as it will make a huge difference in price and what you can do.

1. Fish only, nothing else
2. FOWLR ( fish only with Live rock)
3. true reef tank with fish, corals, live rock and so forth

After this, people can weigh in and give guidance.

From what i read on most forums.. the bigger the better when it comes to saltwater tanks, making water parameters more stable if the basics are always done.

cheers!!!!


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I would agree with the bigger the better, it gives you more stability and more room for error.

I am on my first tank which is a 30g and I feel like that was a good size to learn on, I wouldn't see any problems starting on a 40g as long as you aren't planning to keep tangs and other inhabitants which require larger tanks.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Any pics of the black ghost knife? I ask because i have a beast and love seeing other peoples


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I would say 40G is a great minimum size for a first time SW tank. The more volume you have the easier it is to keep stable. 
I strongly recommend not attempting your first system without a sump. Even a 10-15 Gallon sump will give you room for a skimmer and other equipment. 
You may think that a sump is more work or hard to set up, it's not. In the long run it makes everything (after initial set up) easier and better.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Jeff speaks the truth! He is the island reef whisperer.

My suggestion would be to ditch the freshwater and go with the 125g reef...

It's going to happen anyways, just ask any of us


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> Jeff speaks the truth! He is the island reef whisperer.
> 
> My suggestion would be to ditch the freshwater and go with the 125g reef...
> 
> It's going to happen anyways, just ask any of us


Very true. I gutted my 90 gal planted tank a few months ago and will be starting my SW build thread soon


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

My tea just came out of my nose.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

CamH said:


> My tea just came out of my nose.


I just choked on my cough drop lol at your comment


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Btw ...

IMO go as big as you can afford too:

- more stable water parameters
- more room for error
- you'll eventually want a bigger tank so mind as well go big now 😉
- if you're doing a reef tank suggest a deeper tank .. 24+ inches. Just sayin...

Good luck with the switchover! Lots to consider.

I went from 55 gal fresh to 165+ reef tank !


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

100% go big!

Make the switch, it will change your life.


----------

